# How can I get a doctor to prescribe me testosterone or Android?



## bupropion

I have tested at 70% of the maximum testosterone standard range, but I found that when I had a lower voice from 13-16 I had greater self-confidence and ambition and probably made a better impression on male superiors in school/job situations than I would now and was at times able to control my masturbation quite well (controlling sexual activity was generally not a problem during the school year).  DHEA has these same effects to some degree and does not make me masturbate more except when I exceed 100mg nor make me aggressive except when I exceed 200mg.  How do I get a doctor to prescribe testosterone or methytestosterone(Android)?


----------



## Venrak

If you have a need, they will prescribe it. Go in with your test results and symptoms and they will do what they see is right. We aren't here to help you doctor shop for any substances.


----------



## Chemistry Student

It is not terribly difficult. All you must do is present yourself to the physician and request blood work be done to determine if you are Hypo-gonadal. Mention that libido is low, energy is low, and you feel weak in the gym, etc.

If your blood work shows you in the low to low-normal range, you now qualify for TRT. The doctor can then discuss treatment options.

IM injections are usually avoided by physicians, so if that is what you want express to him/her that you are comfortable and experienced with IM shots, and that you want oil based injections because they provided the most reliable method of delivering T.

If the physician insists on Gels, you can state that you have a pregnant wife or child in the home. T-Gel can be transfered to wife or child and cause adverse effects. You can also get out of the gells by saying you had tried this therapy before and most gels caused a rash or bad itch.

The only other real options besides Gels and IM are Testopel implants (no fun!), Buccal (its an oral patch, not really used anymore), Patch (rash prone, weak release, and overall crap), Andriol (European Oral Drug) or Android (oral)/Halotestin(oral t-related androgen). HCG therapy is also sometimes used as long term TRT, which is not always a bad option.

200mg of Cypionate a week is not uncommon, but you will have a hard time getting the doctor to go further. Remember this is "replacement" not enhancement. Although whats wrong with a little enhancement??


----------



## Voxide

Don't be a junkie. Problem solved.

I seriously think a fucking rat contributes more to society than most of you people do.


----------



## GABAking

I don't think we can answer questions like this. We're not here to let educate you on how to get prescribed a substance, especially a controlled one like terstosterone


----------



## Renz Envy

I feel for you OP, I really do. I have very low testosterone levels naturally. This was tested before using any drugs.

1) You can't ask bluelight for ways to get a doctor to prescribe substances
2) You can't ask bluelight for ways to get drugs

Exercise and not using substances will increase natural testosterone levels. Small things like ADD meds or coffee can negatively impact your natty test levels substantially. 

Not getting enough sleep, eating like shit and living a very stressed out life will also lower testosterone.

The only thing using testosterone EXOGENOUSLY will do is create a deficit later on. Like using amphetamine to cure depression, you'll be digging the hole deeper. --That is why no doctor would put a young adult on TRT unless they had a serious steroid abusing problem from early on.


----------



## Epsilon Alpha

Well you could always go the indirect route and block testosterone catabolism or conversion...


----------



## auhsoJ

Renz Envy said:


> I feel for you OP, I really do. I have very low testosterone levels naturally. This was tested before using any drugs.
> 
> 1) You can't ask bluelight for ways to get a doctor to prescribe substances
> 2) You can't ask bluelight for ways to get drugs
> 
> Exercise and not using substances will increase natural testosterone levels. Small things like ADD meds or coffee can negatively impact your natty test levels substantially.
> 
> Not getting enough sleep, eating like shit and living a very stressed out life will also lower testosterone.
> 
> The only thing using testosterone EXOGENOUSLY will do is create a deficit later on. Like using amphetamine to cure depression, you'll be digging the hole deeper. --That is why no doctor would put a young adult on TRT unless they had a serious steroid abusing problem from early on.



Don't be dissing on coffee. It does not do this. Caffeine can burn you out over time however.


----------



## Renz Envy

auhsoJ said:


> Don't be dissing on coffee. It does not do this. Caffeine can burn you out over time however.





> Quit caffeine. What? I know what I said. I hated the thought of it too. But caffeine can be one of the worst culprits in activating cortisol spikes. I started losing weight again as soon as I quit drinking diet, caffeinated soda (okay, okay, so I was drinking three and a half gallons a week, but how many of you keep track of your intake?



- http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/gill3.htm


But I can't quit caffeine if I tried 8)


----------



## auhsoJ

Renz Envy said:


> - http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/gill3.htm
> 
> 
> But I can't quit caffeine if I tried 8)




Yeah, you can get burnt out on it and become to rely on it. Assume you're not substituting it for sleep or drinking endorush everyday you should be fine. I get tired of the idea that anything that changes your perception/mood is wrong. Most things are counter-productive but you shouldn't throw away the little things. 

I've read that dark roast coffee is loaded with antioxidants and in general is good for the kidneys.


----------



## -Guido-

bupropion said:


> I have tested at 70% of the maximum testosterone standard range, but I found that when I had a lower voice from 13-16 I had greater self-confidence and ambition and probably made a better impression on male superiors in school/job situations than I would now and was at times able to control my masturbation quite well (controlling sexual activity was generally not a problem during the school year).  DHEA has these same effects to some degree and does not make me masturbate more except when I exceed 100mg nor make me aggressive except when I exceed 200mg.  How do I get a doctor to prescribe testosterone or methytestosterone(Android)?



If you have a need they will prescribe it, otherwise you are out of luck. No sourcing. Thread closed. Additionally 200mg of DHEA is absolutely foolish- Most of it converts to estrogen, not testosterone. Also Methyltestosterone, methylated Testosterone is absolute garbage.

Finally, I bet you do drugs, don't eat healthy, don't workout much, and are generally not very active. This is why your testosterone is low. Stop trying to solve a problem with a substance until all other ways have been exhausted.

Thread closed. The Guido Apothecary has spoken.


----------

